# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Cómo funciona la gota fría que sacude al Mediterráneo

## F. Lázaro

Una buena y extensa explicación del porqué de las precipitaciones tan intensas en toda la zona del Levante.




> http://www.iagua.es/blogs/luis-marti...l-mediterraneo
> 
> Cuando un catalán, levantino o mallorquín oye gota fría se le ponen los pelos como escarpias y se prepara para lo peor. Eso significa lluvias torrenciales, ramblas desbordadas, grandes daños materiales y a veces también personales. Es quizá lo más cercano al mayor temor que tenían los galos de Asterix y Obelix, que el cielo cayera sobre sus cabezas.
> 
> En otros lugares del mundo tienen tifones o huracanes, en el Mediterráneo afortunadamente no tenemos esos fenómenos, pero si tenemos este singular fenómeno.
> 
> Pero técnicamente hay un error de base, una gota fría no tienen por qué provocar lluvia, de hecho la mayoría de las veces no lo hace. La gota fría no es el desastre en sí mismo, sino solo uno de los ingredientes de la receta.
> 
> El término gota fría, o su equivalente en inglés Cold Air Pool, son traducciones del primer término que se usó para definir este fenómeno, Kaltlufttropfen, que la definió de esta manera: Depresión acentuada, sin reflejo al nivel del suelo y solo apreciable en niveles altos, con el aire más frío en su parte central.
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),HUESITO (22-dic-2016),JMTrigos (21-dic-2016),perdiguera (22-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Lo preocupante es que la temperatura del mediterráneo sea tan alta a estas alturas del año. Lo cual ha hecho que los efectos de la dana hayan sido tan significativos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para nada, la temperatura del Mediterráneo actualmente es similar a la del Atlántico, incluso algo más fría si la comparamos con el Golfo de Cádiz. 'Suerte' que este episodio se ha producido en Diciembre. Si llega a ser en Septiembre u Octubre cuando el Mediterráneo está como una sopa, podría haber sido peor aún de lo que ha sido...

----------


## termopar

Me refería a la media histórica comparada por años, ha subido 1-2 grados para esta época del año. Lo preocupante es eso. Aunque parezca poco, afecta y en buena medida.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No se por qué el titular se basa en algo que luego desmiente, pero bueno. Hay que desterrar de una vez el término "gota fría".

Hay algo más que creo que no termina de analizar el artículo. Se trata el chorro de humedad que ha alimentado la DANA en esta ocasión. Un chorro de humedad de largo recorrido proveniente de la otra punta del mediterráneo, provocado por los intensos vientos de levante que llevaban soplando desde hace un días en todo el mediterráneo. Allí donde el chorro húmedo(de no más de 200km de anchura(Norte-Sur)), ha sido dondo ha habido mayor acumulado.

----------

perdiguera (27-dic-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No se por qué el titular se basa en algo que luego desmiente, pero bueno. Hay que desterrar de una vez el término "gota fría".


Es una forma de llamar la atención de los lectores para leer el artículo. Si el artículo pusiese "Cómo funciona la DANA que sacude al Mediterráneo" estoy seguro que causaría menos impresión o no leería tanta gente. Difícil va a ser desterrar ese término, está muy arraigado entre la cultura popular. El término DANA no lo está.




> Hay algo más que creo que no termina de analizar el artículo. Se trata el chorro de humedad que ha alimentado la DANA en esta ocasión. Un chorro de humedad de largo recorrido proveniente de la otra punta del mediterráneo, provocado por los intensos vientos de levante que llevaban soplando desde hace un días en todo el mediterráneo. Allí donde el chorro húmedo(de no más de 200km de anchura(Norte-Sur)), ha sido dondo ha habido mayor acumulado.


Totalmente de acuerdo. El artículo lo analiza desde un aspecto más general.

----------

embalses al 100% (28-dic-2016)

----------

